# BLOODORGY?



## Nocturne (Aug 31, 2009)

BLOODORGY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1iDYZRdMpM&feature=related nsfw maybe

amp up your morning


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

scrap previous statement


----------



## Hir (Aug 31, 2009)

BLOOODOOOORGY!!!

I don't get it.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 31, 2009)

explain?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 31, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> BLOODORGY!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1iDYZRdMpM&feature=related
> 
> amp up your morning



*headdesks* and I'm dating this...


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 31, 2009)

ALL HANDS PREPARE FOR THE ORGY OF BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD



Eli said:


> *headdesks* and I'm dating this...



I love you too, facemuffin. <3


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## Bambi (Aug 31, 2009)

Deery the Deer.

Cartmans most sexy, blasphemousmoumsousekemeoms invention. :V I'd hit it.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 31, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> BEST THREAD EVER



But brain, where will we hide the BLOOD ORGY? o..o

Lucy, IM HOOOOOOOOMME FOR THE BLOOOOD ORGY

One of these days, POW right to the BLOOD ORGY


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2009)

Not posting here to subscribe at all, nope


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 31, 2009)

Eli said:


> *headdesks* and I'm dating this...


You know you secretly like it.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 31, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> You know you secretly like it.



I always pick the crazy chicks XD


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 31, 2009)

BLORGY THE NEW CONTRACTION FOR A NEW AGE OF BLOOD ORGIES


Eli said:


> I always pick the crazy chicks XD


:3?

You're crazier then me


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2009)

BLOOD ORGY in the morning, BLOOD ORGY in the evening, BLOOD ORGY at suppertime
When BLOOD ORGY's on a bagel, you can eat BLOOD ORGY anytime


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> BLOOD ORGY in the morning, BLOOD ORGY in the evening, BLOOD ORGY at suppertime
> When BLOOD ORGY's on a bagel, you can eat BLOOD ORGY anytime



With a name BLOOD ORGY, it has to be good.


----------



## Hir (Aug 31, 2009)

Mmm hawt.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

What if all that is menstrual blood?


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> What if all that is menstrual blood?



What did one lesbian vampire say to the other?

See you next month :V


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> What did one lesbian vampire say to the other?
> 
> See you next month :V



A vampire comes to a bar and asks for a glass hot water. "What do you need it for, I thought you only drink blood" the barman asks. The vamipre takes out a used tampon and says "I'm making tea".

lol brotish vampires :V


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 31, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> What did one lesbian vampire say to the other?
> 
> See you next month :V



ewwww.....



szopaw said:


> A vampire comes to a bar and asks for a glass hot water. "What do you need it for, I thought you only drink blood" the barman asks. The vamipre takes out a used tampon and says "I'm making tea".



ugh.....

*resists locking thread only so that others can suffer too*


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 31, 2009)

Blood for The Blood God.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Blood for The Blood God?


 
such a good film 

Vampires can were sun screen who knew.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> ewwww.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't tell me you haven't heard those XD

A guy is trying to hook up with a woman in a bar. After quite a few drinks and all the attempts, she admits that she can not do anything because she has her period. At that point, the guy is so drunk and desperate that he doesn't care and takes her home anyway.
In the morning he wakes up alone in bed and tries to recall the events of the last night. All he can remember that he brought a woman into his house and now she is gone. He looks around to find his bed covered with blood. I KILLED HER!!! The man looks at his hands covered with blood THAT'S RIGHT - I KILLED HER!!! Devastated, he gets up and goes into the bathroom to look at himself in the mirror: AND ATE HER TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Hir (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Don't tell me you haven't heard those XD


I hadn't before you and Nocturne said those jokes.

They're awesome.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Don't tell me you haven't heard those XD
> 
> A guy is trying to hook up with a woman in a bar. After quite a few drinks and all the attempts, she admits that she can not do anything because she has her period. At that point, the guy is so drunk and desperate that he doesn't care and takes her home anyway.
> In the morning he wakes up alone in bed and tries to recall the events of the last night. All he can remember that he brought a woman into his house and now she is gone. He looks around to find his bed covered with blood. I KILLED HER!!! The man looks at his hands covered with blood THAT'S RIGHT - I KILLED HER!!! Devastated, he gets up and goes into the bathroom to look at himself in the mirror: AND ATE HER TOO!!!!!!!


 
lol, first set of good jokes in weeks.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I hadn't before you and Nocturne said those jokes.
> 
> They're awesome.



Irre has... a much higher mileage :V



chrispenguin said:


> lol, first set of good jokes in weeks.



ok, there's more. XD

What lurks in the dark, has wings and sucks blood?
It's the new "Always ultra maxi pad."


    Things were going along OK in the Garden of Eden until Eve got her first period. Adam freaked - she was *bleeding,* for heaven's sake. So he had a talk about it with God. God explains everything to Adam, how this is perfectly normal, a sign of Eve's ability to bear children, and so on.
    So Adam finally calms down, and then God looks around and says, "Hey, Adam, where is Eve anyway?" Adam says, "Oh, I think she went down to wash in the stream."
    "The stream?" says God. "DAMN, now I'll never get the smell out of the fish!"


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

I love these jokes period.
XD

I should stop making puns


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I love these jokes*,* period.
> XD
> 
> I should stop making puns



Yes, because they don't work without a comma :V

A girl has her first period while she's in the school playground. Since she has no idea what it is, she shows it to a boy. He looks at it, then looks her in they eyes and says "Well, it's pretty obvious, innit? Someone cut your willy."

This one makes me authentically sick everytime I read it, so I guess I'll spare the trauma to some



Spoiler



A married woman is having an affair. One day while she and her lover are in her bedroom, she hears her husband's car pulling up in the driveway.
Panicking, she shoves her boyfriend into the spare bathroom and bolts the door. Unfortunately for the boyfriend, the husband doesn't leave again for a couple of days. When he does, the woman opens the bathroom door and asks her lover if he's all right.
He says, "The light bulb burned out, so i couldn't see, but I'm okay."
She says, "You must be awfully hungry."
He says, "I'm fine. I found some bread and jam in the rubbish bin."


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yes, because they don't work without a comma :V
> 
> A girl has her first period while she's in the school playground. Since she has no idea what it is, she shows it to a boy. He looks at it, then looks her in they eyes and says "Well, it's pretty obvious, innit? Someone cut your willy."
> 
> This one makes me authentically sick everytime I read it, so I guess I'll spare the trauma to some


 
That one is gross urggg


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

A kindergarten class had a homework assignment to find out about something exciting and relate it to the class the next day. The first little boy called upon, walked up to the front of the class, and with a piece of chalk, made a small white mark on the blackboard, then sat back down.
Puzzled, the teacher asked him just what it was.
"It's a period," said the little boy.
"Well, I can see that," she said, "but what is so exciting about a period?"
"Damned if I know," said the little boy, "but this morning my sister was missing one, Dad had a heart attack, Mum fainted, and the man next door shot himself."

lol, and not exactly bloody one, but made me smile

Three tampons are walking down the street - which one can you talk to?
None of them - they're all stuck up cunts!

What did the mother vampire say to her children when she was on the rag?
Soup's On!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> A kindergarten class had a homework assignment to find out about something exciting and relate it to the class the next day. The first little boy called upon, walked up to the front of the class, and with a piece of chalk, made a small white mark on the blackboard, then sat back down.
> Puzzled, the teacher asked him just what it was.
> "It's a period," said the little boy.
> "Well, I can see that," she said, "but what is so exciting about a period?"
> ...


 
cringe worthy halarity XD


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

Q: What do you call a 6.9?
A: A beautiful thing ruined by a period

oh god, this one is nasty


    There was a young vampire called Mable,
    Whose periods were ever so stable,
    On every full Moon,
    She'd pick up a spoon,
    and drink herself under the table.
 XD



You know what, I have enough, please look up more if you want to yourself http://www.mum.org/humorjok.htm XD


----------



## thunderwulf (Aug 31, 2009)

starting to like this forum xD
the video kind of reminds of what would go through my head at college.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

thunderwulf said:


> starting to like this forum xD
> the video kind of reminds of what would go through my head at college.



You're one of them school shooters?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounded br00tal. I came running, and then went "awwwww...."


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Sounded br00tal. I came running, and then went "awwwww...."


 
do you mean dissapointment or thats so cute?


----------



## thunderwulf (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You're one of them school shooters?


Nope, just have a teacher that seems to make the class stare at the clock. 
So I find myself thinking random thoughts


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2009)

What the fuck? This thread reminds me of why I stopped bothering with South Park pretty much after the 1st season.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

thunderwulf said:


> Nope, just have a teacher that seems to make the class stare at the clock.
> So I find myself thinking random thoughts



Ah, nothing unusual then, carry on.


----------



## Midna (Aug 31, 2009)

the title is hotter than the link 
I have issues


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 31, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> do you mean dissapointment or thats so cute?


 
Disappointment. It sounded like deathy, over-the-top brutality: and then.... yeah =(


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 31, 2009)

Midna said:


> the title is hotter than the link
> I have issues



The link isn't the point of the thread anyway.  I edited it in after making the thread for some content.  The point of the thread is


BLOODORGY


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 31, 2009)

*2,12,15,15,4,15,18,7,25*


----------



## Midna (Aug 31, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> The link isn't the point of the thread anyway.  I edited it in after making the thread for some content.  The point of the thread is
> 
> 
> BLOODORGY


ok 
still blood is hot


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 31, 2009)

So this one time, at BLOOD ORGY, we were doing this BLOOD ORGY for the BLOOD ORGY, but it seems we didn't have any spare BLOOD ORGY. So we went to the BLOOD ORGY to pick some up, but the only BLOOD ORGY they had was BLOOD ORGY, so we had to go get some more BLOOD ORGY from BLOOD ORGY to pay for the extra BLOOD ORGY.

Then we had a blood orgy.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 31, 2009)

ORGY BLOOD! 

No, that just sounds, eurgh >.<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 31, 2009)

I actually like the acid house playing in the background...


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> But brain, where will we hide the BLOOD ORGY? o..o
> 
> Lucy, IM HOOOOOOOOMME FOR THE BLOOOOD ORGY
> 
> One of these days, POW right to the BLOOD ORGY




LOLing so hard.


----------



## Leostale (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG! * BLOOD ORGY* 

That was awsome!! i liked the vid


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you driiiiiiving a BLOOD ORGY? One eight hundreeeeeeed...myyy BLOOD ORGY


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it wrong to fap to this? ;~;


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> Is it wrong to fap to this? ;~;



Not if you cum blood! Get in here!


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 5, 2009)

*twitch*


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 5, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> *twitch*



BLOODORGY


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 5, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> BLOODORGY


*twitch twitch*

what a bout skull kegging?


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 5, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> *twitch twitch*
> 
> what a bout skull kegging?



BLOODORGY


----------



## Aden (Sep 5, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> BLOODORGY



GaY ROD LOOB


----------

